
How to Find New Customers and Increase Sales: Tried and Tested Tactics - biirk
https://albacross.com/newsroom/how-to-find-new-customers-and-increase-sales-tried-tested-tactics/
======
anoncoward111
Make something people want and tell them about it where their eyes are,
preferably for free.

Then, hope they tell their friends.

